# Is this behavior normal?



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

I got two pet rats from the same cage at petsmart on the 12 of this month. both were shy and mostly quiet at night, one of them made normal squeaks but he had escaped me once and had a really bad first day, so I figured he was just scared. One of my rats is a hairless named rufus, and the other is a dumbo named Remi. Remi is the one im worried about. sometimes he will come out of the little hut I gave him and press himself against the bathroom corner almost in a J shape, and will stay there for a minute or two... I dont know if this is normal but I got a picture of it. I jsut now took it. I am also concerned that he went from silent and scared to suddenly running around hyper and play fighting with rufus alot.... I assume its play fighting since there is no sign of blood or injury to him or rufus. I am just curious if this is normal behavior or if I should be concerned for Remi's health. 


Here is the picture of what he is doing. I have only seen him or rufus do something similar when I had first changed out the bedding and they were scared of me and hiding in the corner. 


please help!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

I dont really know much about this bbuutttt can u post more pics of the rat if thats possible .. i mean he looks like a boy but as ive learned recently pregant rats do that leaning thing .. theres a high probability im wrong tho... or maybe hes just looking out .. rats are corious creatures


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

both rats came from an all male store, and I checked them both they are both males. if I find my memory card from my camera I can post a few more pictures of him. He is very odd for a rat he is more vocal then rufus.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

an all male store?? and yeah like i said his tail end looks like boy but who knows its a dark pic an wierd angle... he could be more vocal because hes in pain .. all rats has different personalities .. it migtht just be something as simple as that


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

The local pet smart stores went all male or all female to prevent any male and female pets being pinned together and them having "extra" supplies of pets. um is it normal for hairless rats to fall asleep a lot? rufus falls asleep when he is eating sometimes before night fall when I am watching him, I got one picture of him when he was asleep near his food once.


I added in another photo of rufus asleep and remi under him. Remi seems to just be vocal, his eyes and nose are clean as can be. He is very active at night, otherwise Id have asked much much sooner. Its just starting to worry me. I watched him go to the corner just about a minute ago, and he is slowly relaxing so he is almost sitting i guess its called. and I've seen him do this once then stand up right again and sink slowly again before going back to his hut, always in the same corner... could he just be ocd? I heard some pets can get such things... he has just laid down in the corner then went to cleaning his fur.... all in about two minutes... he seems fine now even eating... I'm just concerned for my Remi ^^ 



edit: no pictures. the site wouldnt let me add them. ill try to find a decent one of the two of them for a sig


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

for photos use photobucket or imageshack and then u can link them here. 
Sounds like a more aware pet store which is good but its still good to check 

I dont have a hairless rat but rats are more active at night and more asleep during the day oorrrr some make their own sleep schedule and are asleep or awake mostly the same time everyday.. each rat is different.

And he falls asleep whilst eating ie food in his mouth and he was chewing? thats bit strange never heard of that before maybe someone here can shed more light.... if u mean just falling asleep in the food bowl thats normal my old rat used to alot 

Maybe hes just stretching after his nap??


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

the food bowl is next to the shelf and he will eat sit on the shelf and sleep slowly he is so cute ^^ even the ones who are like "ew rats" go "awwww" when they hear that. ^^ glad to know nothing is wrong with them, that may just be remi stretching, he always does it and then goes into the hut... odd little guy... I did check, both are totally male


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

well sleepy on the shelf is fine rats will sleep anywhere they deem fit  and like i said i dont know about the noises it could be nothing or it could be something so just keep ur eyes out and if u think something is up take him to the vets for a check


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

IS he wheezing while breathing? New rats sometimes just need time to adjust.
What cage are they is? How big is it? I think I recognize the one he is in (I am scary like that I can identify cages from a tiny piece of a pic xD)
If I am right that cage is far to small for even 1 rat.
I know petsmart sells the cage with a picture of a rat on the box.


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiko said:


> IS he wheezing while breathing? New rats sometimes just need time to adjust.
> What cage are they is? How big is it? I think I recognize the one he is in (I am scary like that I can identify cages from a tiny piece of a pic xD)
> If I am right that cage is far to small for even 1 rat.
> I know petsmart sells the cage with a picture of a rat on the box.


I got one with a rat on it, XD the box was let me get my ruler and i can tell you how deep and such it is, ive expanded its overall useable space by adding a shelf and hammock, This cage is by no means permanent, IM getting a new one as soon as I can get a job. which IM actively searching for. 


there is no wheezing. hedid sneeze alot until the end of the first week here, but thats normal or so I was told. XD


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep thats normal. 
And i think the cage is like...12x24x12 or something very similar.

Do you want any recommendations for a decent cage thats affordable?


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

24 inches long, fourteen inches wide, and at least 15 inches tall, the shelf is abit more then halfway up. and I clean it often, any time the smell gets to me (which is like every other day) well change bedding and get poo out. 

if possible please. i used an 18 inch ruler to measure it just now.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

For 100$ and under, you could get the SuperPets Exotics cage, a Martins R680 (plus shipping it may be more)

For a little over 100 you could get the Martins R-695, or the RUUD (both large cages)
I will list more


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

I found a few I liked for under a hundred but the hardest part is the money itself... Im in college.... in a mobile home... my first goal is a bigger cage for them, and the second is a pen I can make that wont let them escape but Id have to know how high they jump I dont want to scare remi again, I keep giving them grapes and sometimes yogurt. I will have to ask my mom (She pays my bills, its hard to explain but she lives with her soon to be husband and since she isnt paying the bills there she pays most of mine, i am to get a job to help by paying for the gas and rat supplies with the pay check. ) I plan to ask her to help me save up some so I can get a much bigger cage. like these: 


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ware-Mfg-Chew-Proof-3-Level-Pet-Cage-Small-Animals/13291824

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Pet...Pet-Rats-Medium-Size/14138909#Product+Reviews

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Blue-Ribb...oke/14872900?findingMethod=rr#Product+Reviews

on two of them you have to scroll up to see it, if any of those are an absolute and instant no please tell me. Im new to this... and I just lost a 14 year old shitzu.... I got sad and lonely so mom agreed to get me a pet, thats how I got rufus and remi.


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

This is another one, I really want this one if its better too, its cheepest and I am just worried rufus and remi would get out through the bars or that something else is wrong with it, Im really glad I joined this site, yall have been a HUGE help, Oh and Im from the south so yeah I use red neck words XD 

thank you, for all the help, this is great!! ^^

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Blue-Ribb...age-in-White-Purple/14872876?findingMethod=rr


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

All of those cages are pretty bad. The MFG Chew Proof one I have heard is a flimsy and hard to clean, although it is a good size. The Super Pet Defined for rats is also very clunky and hard to clean and also not deep enough. The bird cage would work, I suppose, but I have tinkrered with them in real life and they are pretty flimsy and rats would have a hard time climbing the bars. That last one you posted is a hamster cage, look at the dimensions lol. Overall dimensions: 25'' H x 11.3'' W x 14.3'' D that's tiny. Not even a foot deep.

If you are ordering online, take a look at Martins Cages here. I would not get anything smaller than the R-680 (which would be a good size for you) and ALWAYS get the powder coated. Here's a site with some good (and not so good) cage reviews that you can find at a lot of pet stores or online. Petco's Rat Manor cage is also decent for two rats.


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

so far the chew proof one is the most likely one


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you against Martins?
The chew proof one is not really a good cage, the Martins cages are under 100$ The R-680 is less then 90 I think.
Try to look on Amazon also, and if you are dead set against Martins, Petco sells the Rat Manor for 75$ free shipping from the site, but's not the best cage. And only good for 2 rats and even then it's a squeeze.
Sparing an extra 20$ will make a huge difference in quality, size and ease of cleaning.


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

its not the brand im against, Its hard to explain.... I am having trouble finding ways to describe it right now Ill have to try to explain it more tomarow... for now I need some rest.


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

It sounds like you're struggling with some financial as well as some personal situations. Money is hard, esp as a post secondary student. I would say if you;re planning on throw 40$ on a mediocre cage, wait until you can save or if someone is helping you can add another 40$ on it. The rats will thank you for it. I am a student also, and I am the sole provider for me; I know what it's like. I spent an entire summer, waiting, looking for the right cage to fit 2 boys. I got an ALT cage, it's a bit older; but its 3 lvll, mesh floor and ramps, but ALOT of room and it's perfect for 2 boy's. You can always look on Kijiji or CL for people giving away or selling expensive cages for cheap for whatever reason. 

It's intimidating to see or hear about what cages to get when 100$ isn't easy to come up with. That being said, respectfully; if you can't afford to give your pet a home the deserve/need, it's not really fair for said pet. Pets, regardless of which; are a financial responsibility.

I hope that helps<3 Good luck!


----------

